# Exam Nervousness



## Tailsy (May 13, 2009)

So I was sitting revising for my English exam (it's on Friday) and then I realised that I don't worry at all about exams until those two minutes when you're sitting down waiting for the invigilator to tell you to open the paper. My mind just blanks and I go OH SHIT I KNOW NOTHING then I open the paper and I'm all \o/ this shit is bananas, B-A-N-A-N-A-S

Conversely, my friend panics like a lunatic right before she goes into the exam room, then she's perfectly calm. Then she comes out and goes OH GOD I FAILED :( and she gets 89% and I want to punch her for being a clever twat.

So, when do you guys get nervous about exams? Are you sitting any this year? If so you should tell me what levels and stuff!

If you're used to the UK system (England and Wales, anyway - the system's different here and in NI I believe), then I'm sitting 5 AS Levels between the 15th (English) and the 5th of June (Art). Interesting, right??


----------



## Noctowl (May 13, 2009)

I had a psychology one today, have another one tomorow, and the others are at June...eh...

I just get nervous lining up before the exam. Or the night before when I am trying to sleep. =[


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 13, 2009)

I'm taking my GCSEs atm, although we did half our science exams last year. So far, I've had my French and German orals (shit bricks in both, surprisingly enough found French easier O_o). English Language is on Friday, and then everything else.

I get ridiculously nervous before exams (I used to get dreadful insomnia, but that doesn't seem to have happened this year), but once I start writing I'm normally fine. Strangely, after an exam has passed, I am physically incapable of worrying about it. :D


----------



## Rwr4539 (May 13, 2009)

One GCSE paper done (Religious Studies lawl), got twelve more to do until the 24th June.
I'm actually pretty calm regarding exams, although being pessimistic about what results I'll get afterwards doesn't help.


----------



## foreign contaminant (May 13, 2009)

i have state-regulated tests coming up next month, but i'm not at all worried about them.

as for the nationwide ap tests, i took my last one this afternoon. neither one was that bad.


----------



## Jolty (May 13, 2009)

I'm doing ASes atm
Did my first one yesterday (first paper of ancient history) and it was EASY AS HELL.

I only really panic in exams when I get loads of questions I know I'll do shit on. My second history paper will be abysmall :(
I also tend to swear a lot under my breath during exams at annoying questions...

Results day however, I shit bricks. Last year's results day was not a good day.


----------



## Frosty~ (May 13, 2009)

I'm actually...not that worred :/
I'm confident enough in my ability to do well -without- revising, but on top of that, I'm doing revision anyway, and I'm only looking for 5 Cs to get into my chosen course.
My Art Coursework achieved a C, and I'm quite proud of my exam piece, so I'm 99% sure of a C there.
I could flat-out fail my Media Studies exam and still get a C, according to my teacher, thanks to my Coursework (not that I will though ._.)
If I could get 14 more marks than I did in my mock in Maths (I did the mock without revising anyway), then I'd get a B.
Graphics is less about learning stuff and more about doing the tasks you're set in the exam, and my Coursework impressed my teacher.
I'm fairly confident about my IT. Most of the revision material was common knowledge to me anyway.

To be fair, the only things I'm concerned over are Chemistry and Physics. Both are difficult subjects for me. No matter how many times I get taught, I just don't seem to be able to keep the information inside my head ._.


----------



## Ho-oh's Wings (May 13, 2009)

I never get nervous before exams.

However what I do do is after the exam is realize the answer to a question I wrote the wrong answer for and then worry I got the rest wrong.

So realy I get nervous after exams.


----------



## Tarvos (May 13, 2009)

I stress myself the fuck out. Not necessary because the calm me can pass everything. But I don't work unless pressurized.


----------



## Zeph (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, I had an RE exam on Tuesday, and although I wasn't that nervous initially, as we were walking into the room I started to get a bit "Ehh", and in the last few seconds before he said "You may begin", I suddenly realised I probably should have revised a little more. But I think I did pretty well.


----------



## Minish (May 13, 2009)

Doing GCSEs at the moment as well. Did Working Life and R.E. yesterday, which are the easy exams... then next Monday all hell starts to break loose with Maths. :/ And then the next day it's English and it's just ewww from then on until the 19th June. At least near the end it's all the crappy Science stuff that's so easy because my school screwed up and put me in foundation and this weird rubbish set I really shouldn't be in. Funnily enough my prom is on 19th June as well, so that night will be the last day I ever spent near my school. XD

Also did French Orals last Thursday, I don't think I've ever been more nervous for anything in my entire life. Not even for my GCSE exams which actually really really matter and my French orals is only about 25% of my overall grade and I was doing foundation for them anyway. >_> I think I did o_kay_ but I'm still pretty worried about them.

I tend not to worry much about them. I'm not really revising anything much apart from Maths which is just like OH GOD TRIGONOMETRY, WHAT and a bit of Geography. I'm pretty laid-back with exams. Not that I don't care about them or don't revise, I just don't get worked up for them. Except for the French Orals, still don't know why I was so stressed about that - I think it's because we had to learn absolutely tons and I didn't. XD

Good luck for everyone doing their GCSEs right now. <3
And of course, good luck to anyone doing exams. xD I just know personally how stressful the GCSE period is.


----------



## opaltiger (May 13, 2009)

Nothing major. Those come next year.

I am never stressed about tests. Before class I might be a little frantic, but that's just me trying to make sure I've got everything I need to know sorted in my mind somewhere.



> Conversely, my friend panics like a lunatic right before she goes into the exam room, then she's perfectly calm. Then she comes out and goes OH GOD I FAILED :( and she gets 89% and I want to punch her for being a clever twat.


these people annoy me so much >:(


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 13, 2009)

I haven't revised for any of my exams, and I don't panic.

For some reason I pass all my exams without even touching a book. So I don't panic.


----------



## Tailsy (May 13, 2009)

Hmm, I want to pass _well_ so I'm studying as much as I can. I think I can get an A in English and History if I try really hard!


----------



## Zoltea (May 13, 2009)

I get butterflies thinking about how fun exams can be. *gets atomic wedgied, trashed, and swirlied all at once*


----------



## Abwayax (May 13, 2009)

Economics exam tomorrow. I should do well anyway, all it really is is a bunch of graphs.


----------



## Taliax (May 13, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> I get butterflies thinking about how fun exams can be. *gets atomic wedgied, trashed, and swirlied all at once*


I'm sort of like that, the only exam I get nervous over is the end-of-the-year exam. Mostly I'm just glad we have a test instead of homework.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 13, 2009)

I usually don't get stressed by exams at all. Especially not the bloody General Studies ones I've had so far <_<; Even though I usually just cram at the last minute, maybe revising a little ahead of time for subjects I'm REALLY unsure of. In fact I find that does the trick nicely. :3


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

I never cram for tests, I just don't study for them really. *refuses to brag about test grades*


----------



## Dannichu (May 14, 2009)

I've got five exams this year; Sociology, Social Anthropology, Social Policy 1 & 2 and Modern Culture (I adore everything but Social Policy 1 and MC). I'm slightly worried about them (mostly because I haven't started studying at all), but it's really hard to motivate myself because the first year of uni _doesn't count_ towards my final grade, meaning I only need to get the 40% pass mark, and given I'm averaging a high 2-1 at the moment, I'll have to do _terribly _to fail.


----------



## Jolty (May 14, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I usually don't get stressed by exams at all. Especially not the bloody General Studies ones I've had so far <_<; Even though I usually just cram at the last minute, maybe revising a little ahead of time for subjects I'm REALLY unsure of. In fact I find that does the trick nicely. :3


general studies is a joke and I refuse to accept it's a real subject
I'm glad I did citizenship instead


----------



## Dannichu (May 14, 2009)

Nuuuuuu don't write off General as a non-subject - I did that and then it turned out that all the unis I applied to (even Durham and Nottinham) actually accepted it. By which time I'd got a resounding D in the subject, so it didn't really matter.


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

Only Final Exam I hate....history.... I remember dates well, but then all those DANG PEOPLES, T_T.


----------



## Ramsie (May 14, 2009)

I have my first and only AP exam tomorrow.  And up until about five minutes ago I was perfectly fine. Now I'm freaking out at little. Usually, I don't need to do a lot of studying in order to do well. But I'm really nervous about this one. Gah, at least I don't have to go to class. That's a bright side.


----------



## jibaku (May 14, 2009)

The only one I'm worried about is English because that's the only one I actually need to pass to graduate.  French I'm a little worried about too, but if I don't pass the exam, oh well.  I'll give it my best shot.  Money Management is going to be a joke just like Nutrition and Wellness.  
My school system only gives us four classes by the way.  They're an hour and a half long.  Good thing I'm graduating this semester.  Ten more days to go :DDDDD!


----------



## Zoltea (May 14, 2009)

Francais est facil. Je suis en la classe de francais deux.


----------



## Zeph (May 14, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> Francais est facil. Je suis en la classe de francais deux.


Personally I think it'd be better to say "Apprendre français est facil, je suis en la deuxième classe pour ça" but ah well.


----------



## Minish (May 14, 2009)

You could always just say "Samedi prochain je vais joue au foot avec ma frere. Apres avoir joue au foot nous irons chez mes parents pour mange" since that's pretty much all we get taught. :3

HAH I USED NO ACCENTS, UP YOURS MADAM PATCH


----------



## foreign contaminant (May 14, 2009)

je parle seulement en français cassé.

...i think that's right.


----------



## Rotomize (May 14, 2009)

uh I just finished the 3rd and last day of NAPLAN testing. Which is bad in a way coz i dont wanna go to science tomorrow.

Anyway, for those outside Australia, NAPLAN are these tests they force the kids in grades 3,5,7 and 9 to do. Luckily, being in grade 9, I won't have to do them anymore.


----------



## Salazard (May 14, 2009)

Jolty said:


> general studies is a joke and I refuse to accept it's a real subject
> I'm glad I did citizenship instead


Instead of actually doing the exam I counted the ammount of coughs there were and wrote them down on the answer sheet. xD

Have English Language AS and Computing AS... I'm too lazy to revise I am currently bricking it...


It will be fine when it's over, but I know I'm gonna fail. I already have plans to retake all my exams next year at a different college...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 19, 2009)

I have iGSCE (lol cant spell) tomorrow. I did one today and I had stomach sickness in the middle of the test. I think I did well, though.

Now to cram for Geography~ which isn't all that difficult.


----------

